# Rumors site status down Sunday?



## applecider (May 21, 2018)

Earlier today while trying to access the site on an iPad, desktop site, I kept getting a non-dismissible pop up that blocked further site access. In addition attempts to log in got me a red warning in the address bar of”insecure site” or something similar, that I’ve never seen before.

Was there a technical issue, or just bad luck.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 21, 2018)

Hi Applecider. 
Could it be one of this type of problem, widely seen for a while and still popping up occasionally, thoroughly discussed in these links, from what you describe and with my limited knowledge it sounds like one of these hijack things. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34882.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34508.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34492.0

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AaronT (May 21, 2018)

I get an occasional "Cogeco Survey" popup. Only on this site. I have to close the browser and then come back to Canon Rumors. Usually only happens every week or so. BTW, Win 7 and Firefox.


----------



## applecider (May 21, 2018)

I should further say that the pop up was the image of the story on CR, it looked like a feature except that it was a dead end, no link to get into site or to dismiss pop up.

If it happens again I’ll grab screen shots.

Thx for help.


----------



## applecider (May 22, 2018)

Back to pop up behavior. Same initial conditions on iPad going to desktop home page a pop up of the sigma lens comes up, this one does bring one to the story by clicking read more, but not to the entire blog so the remaining home page stories are not accessible. 

Again is this an attempt at a feature or a bug? Feels buggy to me.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 22, 2018)

We're fighting this issue and are doing some trial and error stuff. I'm waiting to see if we get more reports of this tomorrow. If we don't, we're likely on the right path.


----------



## applecider (May 23, 2018)

Getting pop up today, goes away by hitting browser back button, no direct navigation that I can see.screenshot of pop up.


----------



## applecider (May 25, 2018)

Back to non- dismissible pop ups, first one with a read me link which leads to a second similar pop up dead end.

Hope this is fixable.


----------

